# XM or Sirius?



## Daku (Jun 9, 2004)

XM or Sirius? Which install has a better sound quality? I just installed the XM direct with Blitzsafe adapter. After using XM for a few days now, I have noticed that the sound quality is not that great. I get the best sound from just playing CDs.

Would I get better sound with Sirius? XM Direct plugs into RCA jacks of the Blitzsafe adapter. Is the sound quality being lost there?


----------



## mav63 (May 10, 2004)

*Xm*

I'm not sure why you are losing sound quality. It could be that your settings need fine tuning as far as Bass/Treble. I believe each mode, FM/SAT/CD, can be set individually on the OEM HU. The Sat signal would be the same on Sirius as far as equipment. You still have a receiver and RCA connections as far as I know. I have XMDirect on my 03 and it sounds great!


----------



## Mark_325i (May 1, 2003)

I have XMDirect, too, and the sound quality is fine. I would say the sound is on par with the CDs I burn from iTunes. Not audiophile, but just fine for drivin'.


----------



## mav63 (May 10, 2004)

*Rca*

Just checked, Sirius install does not use RCA plugs, the 3 pin and 6 pin connectors plug directly into the Sirius receiver. 
One thing I have noticed with XM is that some channels have better sound quality than others. Not sure if Sirius suffers the same.


----------



## LordByron (Aug 1, 2003)

Daku said:


> XM or Sirius? Which install has a better sound quality? I just installed the XM direct with Blitzsafe adapter. After using XM for a few days now, I have noticed that the sound quality is not that great. I get the best sound from just playing CDs.
> 
> Would I get better sound with Sirius? XM Direct plugs into RCA jacks of the Blitzsafe adapter. Is the sound quality being lost there?


I have sirius and it works great .. the reason I got it was because BMW and Sirius work togethere w/out using the blitzsafe adapter... for me the sirius receiver was too expensive so I got the Audiovox PNP and I hooked up w/ the BMW Audio Aux-output and it works like a charm!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:

Good luck


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

LordByron said:


> I have sirius and it works great .. the reason I got it was because BMW and Sirius work togethere w/out using the blitzsafe adapter... for me the sirius receiver was too expensive so I got the Audiovox PNP and I hooked up w/ the BMW Audio Aux-output and it works like a charm!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Good luck


The Sirius solution is far superior to an "aftermarket" XM install. The radio is fully integrated into the car (there are no adapters), and it works through your radio or iDrive controller. Not to mention the fact that BMW sells all the necessary equipment, so you can have it installed as an accessory prior to delivery and get the full 4 year/50,000 mile warranty on it too. Also, if you buy the factory-install in the 5 or 7 series, you'll get a 1 year subscription at no additional charge. On the other hand, you have XM, which is not approved by BMW (despite what some misleading info might suggest) and which is not available in a factory-designed installation. You also have the potential of problems resulting from the install of the XM system, which would not be covered by the BMW warranty.

We're confident that Sirius offers a great system for BMWs, and we have Sirius demonstration accounts set up in several of our vehicles. Visit your local dealer and see if they have a Sirius setup available to test out.


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

I have 3 cars setup w/Sirius and am very happy with each. Can't comment on XM since I've never heard it before.

First car (BMW) uses the oringial head unit, BMW/Sirius receiver and Terk antenna. Sounds close to CD.

Second car (Maxima) uses original Bose head unit, Kenwood with FM modulator. Sounds better than FM but not quite CD.
<img src=http://www.satellitezone.com/images/KTC-H2A1.jpg>

Third car (Corolla) uses aftermarket Sanyo head unit, JVC receiver and aux input connection. Sounds almost as good as CD.
<img src=http://www.circuitcity.com/IMAGE/product/hires/jvc/EC.JVC.KTSR1000.CN.JPG>


----------



## Mark_325i (May 1, 2003)

XMDirect works exactly the same as Sirius from the dealer -- in fact, I purchased my XM kit from BMW of Fairfax, and it cost $249 (compared to the best price I got of $413 from another dealer). 

XMDirect integrates completely with the BMW radio -- presets, song info, etc.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

I have a Clarion head unit I, went w/ Sirious since it was Sirious ready. Sound quality is great, CD quality only down side is I found a few dead spots for signal when I am way out in the country areas I live near.


----------



## mav63 (May 10, 2004)

*Huh?*

Why would you have dead spots in the country? That is the whole point of satellite radio. Dead spots would be near buildings, in tunnels, etc. in the cities that have no repeaters. Maybe your antenna is not ideally located.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

mav63 said:


> Why would you have dead spots in the country? That is the whole point of satellite radio. Dead spots would be near buildings, in tunnels, etc. in the cities that have no repeaters. Maybe your antenna is not ideally located.


The spots are in tree covered valleys.


----------



## drkeng (May 29, 2004)

Got my 330 cabrio w/ Sirius today. Guess where the antenna is. On the trunk, glued on with a thin long black rubber strip to the top of the trunk. Apparently there's no other place to put it unless someone here has an alternative solution. It doesn't look ideal.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

drkeng said:


> Got my 330 cabrio w/ Sirius today. Guess where the antenna is. On the trunk, glued on with a thin long black rubber strip to the top of the trunk. Apparently there's no other place to put it unless someone here has an alternative solution. It doesn't look ideal.


I have the same strip but chose to put in on the roof  I want a window based magnetic version :thumbup:


----------



## DC330i (Apr 30, 2004)

drkeng said:


> Got my 330 cabrio w/ Sirius today. Guess where the antenna is. On the trunk, glued on with a thin long black rubber strip to the top of the trunk. Apparently there's no other place to put it unless someone here has an alternative solution. It doesn't look ideal.


 I put my XM attenna on the rear package shelf. So far, it works great. A few cutouts here and there, but only in areas where there are a lot of tall trees, hills, and I'm going under a bridge. It was a pain, at first, to figure out how to route it, but it works well if you remove the child restraint, push the connector under the shelf (towards the front of the car is easiest, I think), and then get in the trunk and look for the connector.


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

LordByron said:


> I have sirius and it works great .. the reason I got it was because BMW and Sirius work togethere w/out using the blitzsafe adapter... for me the sirius receiver was too expensive so I got the Audiovox PNP and I hooked up w/ the BMW Audio Aux-output and it works like a charm!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Good luck


LordByron-

Do you have any pics of how the audiovox PNP setup looks in your car?


----------



## LordByron (Aug 1, 2003)

TLudwig said:


> LordByron-
> 
> Do you have any pics of how the audiovox PNP setup looks in your car?


I will take some pics and I'll post it next week


----------



## nickeltong (Mar 16, 2004)

drkeng said:


> Got my 330 cabrio w/ Sirius today. Guess where the antenna is. On the trunk, glued on with a thin long black rubber strip to the top of the trunk. Apparently there's no other place to put it unless someone here has an alternative solution. It doesn't look ideal.


Got a picture of the install?


----------

